# fototoxicidad, piretroide, organoclorados y organofosforados



## Evita

¡Hola! Puede alguien ayudarme con estos términos. No encuentro la traducción en inglés en ningún sitio: "...a base de un piretroide ...", "...insecticidas organoclorados y organofosforados." "Fitotoxicidad"
Gracias.


----------



## David Garbett

Hola Evita,

Fototoxicidad = Phototoxicity
Insecticidas = Insecticides
organofosforados = no se pero fosforados = phosphated
organoclorados = no se pero clorados = chlorinated

Saludos

David


----------



## Lazarillo

Hola Evita,

¿Es "fototoxicidad" (toxicidad a la luz) o "fitotoxicidad" (toxicidad en las plantas)? Si fuera lo segundo, es "Phytotoxicity".

Un saludo,

L


----------



## lizy

Organoclorados: *organocholrate * (intoxication, compund, etc.)
Organofosforados: *organophosphorate * (pesticide, insecticide, etc.)
*Phototoxicity * es el efecto que produce la combinación de luz solar y productos farmacéuticos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Lazarillo

Insecticida piretroide = Pyrethroid insecticide (a pyrethroid-based insecticide)
Organofosf*orados* = Organ(ic)-phosphorated
Organoclorados = Organic-chlorinated
Insecticidas organoclorados y organofosforados = Organic chlorinated and phosphorated insecticides.

Espero que te ayude!

L


----------



## Evita

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Era fitotoxicidad, no fototoxicidad, así que phytotoxicity (creo que ésto ya lo había preguntado antes, en fin...)
Saludos


----------



## Evita

Podría quedar el texto así: "... es un insecticida polivalente a base de un piretroide de amplio espectro..." en inglés: "... is a multipurpose  pyrethroid-based insecticide of broad-spectrum..." o es mejor "...is a multipurpose insecticide with a broad-spectrum pyrethroid..."


----------



## Lazarillo

Qué tal "...is a broad-spectrum pyrethroid-based multipurpose insecticide"?

Quizás es un poco exagerado tanto complemento... Pero a mí no me suena mal!

Saludos,

L


----------



## Evita

Jajaja, tal vez sí; quizá suena mejor de la otra forma


----------



## saramar

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> Organofosforados = Organ(ic)-phosphorated
> Organoclorados = Organic-chlorinated


Hola, yo diría organochlorinated y organophosphorated
Mira aquí:
http://www2.udec.cl/~digentox/informacion/aingles.html
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## cirrus

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> Qué tal "...is a broad-spectrum pyrethroid-based multipurpose insecticide"?
> 
> Quizás es un poco exagerado tanto complemento... Pero a mí no me suena mal!
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> L


Tienes razon.  Si escuchas gardeners question time cada domingo a las dos en la de radio 4 de la bbc (alli estoy siempre - sad but true)  se habla precisamente de broard spectrum insecticides.


----------



## Evita

Hola!
Saramar, muchas gracias por el link, me viene genial 
Saludos a todos


----------



## saramar

De nada Evita,
un placer ayudarte, nos vemos por aquí
Saludos
Sara


----------

